# mid-term update on 'desperate - hitting far left of aim'



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ca.nuck said:


> Thanks to everyone who helped guide me a few months ago, when I could not hit the side of a barn. Of course, @nuts&bolts gets special mention.
> 
> I still haven't shot much, due to a couple of health issues, but starting back again now.
> And I really love shooting this bow!
> ...


First photo. Lean in towards target, push riser away from your face, and the left shoulder should drop.

Second photo, I would have you swing your bow arm more left.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Nuts&bolts can help you with your form more than I ever could. But I strongly recommend you set up a target that you can point the bow toward when you are taking your pictures. I can see that you have your finger behind the trigger for safety. But in 11 years of shooting I have had probably 5 or 6 misfires. A few of those were my fault. But 3 of them were mechanical failures of the release. These were high quality releases. Every machine is going to fail at some point. And I'm guessing you don't want to send an arrow into something you didn't intend to.


----------



## ca.nuck (Feb 1, 2021)

thanks for the reminder!


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

ca.nuck said:


> thanks for the reminder!


It's less painful to learn from other people's mistakes than from your own 😉


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ca.nuck said:


> thanks for the reminder!


IF you are going to point an arrow, point square at the brick wall.


----------



## ca.nuck (Feb 1, 2021)

shooting a bit today (at a target  ), working on back elbow. Seemed to be causing me to torque the bow, causing aim to shift right (about 4" at 20yd). Maybe its not torquing (as in a bad thing) but just getting proper alignment? Is this just something that needs more focus? Or is there (another) fundamental I am missing? Yeah, I know, only been one day! I suppose a video would help (you and me)!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ca.nuck said:


> shooting a bit today (at a target  ), working on back elbow. Seemed to be causing me to torque the bow, causing aim to shift right (about 4" at 20yd). Maybe its not torquing (as in a bad thing) but just getting proper alignment? Is this just something that needs more focus? Or is there (another) fundamental I am missing? Yeah, I know, only been one day! I suppose a video would help (you and me)!


While working on back elbow,
shoot at a length of dental floss, with a weight on the end,
but only from 2 meters. Do this to fine tune NEW sight windage, with the new working on back elbow full draw posture.



It's ONLY 2 meters. How hard can this be. Well, this will tell you definitively,
if your sight pin windage is correct or not.







LEave arrow rest completely alone.
ONLY adjust sight pin windage, until you can SPLIT the dental floss, at just 2 meters shooter distance,
while working on your back elbow.

AFTER you can split the dental floss at 2 meters,
then, try 18 meters/20 yards.


----------



## ca.nuck (Feb 1, 2021)

I live for the day (year?) I will split dental floss!! Thanks for the continuing help.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ca.nuck said:


> I live for the day (year?) I will split dental floss!! Thanks for the continuing help.


Just takes a little practice. Will show you immediately, if the site windage is off.
Few shots at 2 meters, will have you dial in sight windage so the bareshaft is TOUCHING the dental floss.
Then, you experiment with bow hand grip technique, cranking the wrist clockwise to get the knuckles to 45 degrees, like this...



makes a difference.

Slight changes in pressure (sideways pressure) with your thumb (bow hand), will affect which side
the bareshaft touches the dental floss (touching left side of floss or right side of floss).

Working on swinging the release side elbow more inline behind the arrow, will make the bareshaft hit more left, or make the bareshaft hit more right. Excellent training exercise.


----------



## ca.nuck (Feb 1, 2021)

2m windage shots - not splitting the floss, but touching it a couple of times
don't have any bareshafts right now - will keep some in my next batch of arrows










one oops - other 5 are +/- (I was intentionally shifting the elevation)

target face clearly shows right bias - but, some of this was me trying to not overreact, and then shifting the sight windage the wrong way (brain farts - I do know to 'chase the arrow', but I was reading the witness marks the wrong way, and not just using my eyes on the actual movement. d'oh)

continuing work in progress
ah, the life and times of a grey newbi


----------

